# Cocobolo Pen Blank Buy



## mewell (Mar 13, 2009)

*Cocobolo Pen Blank Buy CLOSED*

About 4 years ago I did a group buy for cocobolo pen blanks from a company called Diamond Tropical Hardwoods. I'm now proposing another buy from the same folks but with their better "King" grade cocobolo. While this is only the name they use, here's what their site says:

"The King Grade of Cocobolo Rosewood are hand-picked pieces chosen for amazing figure from crotches, curly, fiddleback, burls, swirls, whirls, etc. Each piece of cocobolo king wood has been carefully selected because of the incredible figure and unique characteristics of the individual piece."

I've received an order of 100 pieces that I've taken a picture of meant as a "for example" shot. The blanks I'm proposing for the group buy are nominally 3/4 x 3/4 x 6 in size, cured and dry, with sealed ends and will sell for the following prices, dependent on the quantity we end up buying.

  500   $325 + $58.15 shipping* = $383.15 or 77 cents each
1000   $590 + $116.30 shipping* = $696.37 or 71 cents each
1500   $825 + $174.45 shipping* = $999.45 or 67 cents each

"Regular" price for these same blanks as a lot of 100 is $72 + 11.63 shipping = 83.63 or 84 cents each.

* These shipping costs are estimated by using what I paid for shipping 100 blanks to me. If you order fewer than 100 blanks you cost will go up slightly, if you order more, your cost will go down. Since Diamond Tropical has offered to "drop ship" these blanks, we won't have to mess with additional postage from me to you UNLESS YOU WANT FEWER THAN 25 BLANKS. In this case, I'll buy the blanks and ship them to you, but you'll need to pay the additional USPS charges from me to you. For all orders, you'll just pay me and give your shipping address, I'll send one payment and addresses to Diamond Tropical and they'll ship directly to you.

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more.Diamond Tropical WILL drop ship internationally, but I'll need to get rate quotes once the buy is complete.

Here is how you should estimate your cost:

The prices will depend on the total number ordered, but for your own "estimating" I'd use the 500 piece number and assuming we get more, the prices will only go down.

Multiply that total by 1.01 - As has become the custom, I'm adding 1% as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my blanks for less with no additional shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total costs, shipping and what is turned over to IAP. .

Add the cost of shipping [See note above]

If using Paypal, add $0.31 and multiply by 1.03 to come up with your total.

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

Mark Ewell
12142 W Atlantic Dr.
Lakewood, CO 80228

*NOTE: All Checks must be to me before the buy is complete.

This buy will remain open until Saturday, March 21st, 9:00PM MDT

Please make any changes by posting a new message, not editing you prior message*





You may see the full sized picture here:
http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/722/1_Cocobolo.jpg

*Please see the last message from me r.e. your shipping info!*


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 13, 2009)

Since 25 blanks is the minimum for drop ship, can you give the total with PayPal for 25 blanks?  I am 90% certain I'll be in for 25 blanks.

Make that 100% certain - put me in for 25 blanks.


----------



## mewell (Mar 13, 2009)

Tony - Once we know how many blanks people actually want I be in a position to tell you. 

Mark


----------



## Munsterlander (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm in for 25.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 16, 2009)

I have way too many blanks as it is, so I am going to have to limilt myself to 50. she won't notice another 50 , will she?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 16, 2009)

Mark,

I am in for 100.  Once you find out costs PM me with total and I will Pay Pal.


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 16, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I have way too many blanks as it is, so I am going to have to limilt myself to 50. she won't notice another 50 , will she?


 
I am with you Niel I just can't help myself so 50 for me maybe more we'll see when the time comes.

Bruce


----------



## chuybregts (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey mark,
I'm in for 25 I'll be pay-pal'n when we know the final price. Thanks!


----------



## Orgtech (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be in for 50. Thanks


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Mar 17, 2009)

Put me down for 50 cocobolo blanks please.  I'm out of the country until this Friday - so if you could PM me how much I need to PayPal you that will help me.   Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 18, 2009)

Add me to the list for 25. Will paypal when know the amount. Thanks.


----------



## CharlestonPenWorks (Mar 19, 2009)

Dear Mark,
i


----------



## CharlestonPenWorks (Mar 19, 2009)

Dear Mark, 
I would like to order 50 blanks.
I believe this comes out to around $40 including shipping.  PM me details and I'll PM you address.
Thanks!!


----------



## mewell (Mar 19, 2009)

Dennis - I'll let everyone know what the totals will be once we have a final count. Cute kids, BTW ;-)

Mark


----------



## splinter99 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would like 20 will pay with paypal once you get the total


----------



## kevinbrown22 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in for 50 by PayPal. Let me know you email and I'll send over 40 unless I'm off on my calculation.


----------



## lpierce65 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark

Put me down for 50, I'll paypal when you can give a total.


----------



## arw01 (Mar 21, 2009)

*I'm in for 25 will pay via paypal*

Love those Cocobolo pens.  Lost one of my favorites a couple years ago in a Baron on a business trip.

25 for me, will do paypal.

Thanks
Alan

you can email me also at arwomack01   @  webbyhome.com

obviously no spaces


----------



## jaeger (Mar 21, 2009)

I would like 25. I will pay with paypal. Just pm me with the information.

Thanks,
Doug M


----------



## mewell (Mar 21, 2009)

*Wrapping it up!*

In order to get an exact price from the vendor, please send me your shipping info *and forum name* via PM. I'll put all buyer's names and addresses together and send them off to Diamond Tropical and ask them to give me an exact price to drop ship all orders. Once I have that, I'll send a PM to everyone with your specific price and we'll get this ordered!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mewell (Mar 22, 2009)

*Updated...*

Here are confirmed numbers and the folks I have shipping info for:
*Received - Paid - Ordered* Munsterlander - 25
*Received - Paid - Ordered* woftat - 50
*Received - Paid - Ordered* Wild Turkey - 100
*Received - Paid - Ordered* chuybregts - 25
*Paid - Ordered* jttheclockman - 25
*Paid - Ordered* lpierce65  - 50
*Received - Paid - Ordered* arw01 - 25
*Received - Paid - Ordered* jaeger - 25
*Received - Paid - Ordered* PenTurnerJohn - 50
*Received - Paid - Ordered* kevinbrown22 - 50
*Paid - Ordered* splinter99 - 20
*Received - Paid - Ordered* Orgtech - 50

All info has been forwarded to Diamond Tropical for final pricing. Next step? I'll get the quote from them, send another PM to each with pricing, including delivery and PayPal, you pay me, I'll pay Diamond Tropical and blanks will be shipped!

PMs will now be sent to all with your cost, including PayPal fees. If you don't hear from me by 3/24/09 5:00PM MDT please let me know!

Orders placed at 1300hrs MDT 3/27/09...
Mark


----------



## Woodturner1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Put me down for 50 I will pay with pay pal when ready
Thanks


----------



## mewell (Mar 28, 2009)

Woodturner1 - PM Sent.

Mark


----------



## jason_r (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I still get in on this?

I'd sign up for 25.

Thanks


----------



## mewell (Mar 31, 2009)

jason_r said:


> Can I still get in on this?
> 
> I'd sign up for 25.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry Jason - The buy closed last week.

Mark


----------



## jason_r (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably a good thing. My wife says I spend too much on woodworking.


----------



## mewell (Mar 31, 2009)

LOML and I have a going joke:

*Me:* Honey, you need to see what I've found on (pick a site)

*Her: WE DON'T NEED ANY MORE WOOD!*


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol my wife says the same thing.


----------



## jason_r (Mar 31, 2009)

> Her: We don't need any more wood.



With mine it's:

"You don't have anywhere left to put it."

Which,  unfortunately, is pretty accurate.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 31, 2009)

I got my package today. Thanks for organizing this buy Mark.


----------



## Munsterlander (Apr 1, 2009)

Ditto - thanks Mark.


----------



## Orgtech (Apr 1, 2009)

*Got mine*

Thanks for doing this buy.


----------



## jaeger (Apr 2, 2009)

*Cocobolo arrived*

I received my blanks today. They look nice.
Thanks Mark!

Doug


----------



## kevinbrown22 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just received mine and they look great.
Thanks


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Apr 3, 2009)

I received my cocobolo blanks today.  They are awesome!  Thank you so very much for organizing this group buy.  Well done!!


----------



## chuybregts (Apr 6, 2009)

Was out of town last week, arrived last night at 1:30am, check my front porch, had a nice box-o-blanks just sitting there (no idea when they arrived, fortunately, no one stole them) 

Checked them out after a sleep, looks great!  Thanks for organizing the group buy!!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 7, 2009)

8:30 AM and Fed Ex truck pulls up and here are my blanks.  Open box and all I can say is WOW!!!!!  Got to turn one of these right now!


----------



## mewell (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that the reports are positive. I'm going to wait another day or two to see if anyone else reports receiving their blanks and assume the everyone has what they paid for. Next, I figure out what is left between what the costs were and what I was paid to see what Jeff gets.

Mark


----------



## arw01 (Apr 8, 2009)

got the why look from the wife...


----------

